# Scent



## FishingBuds (Jan 6, 2010)

Was wondering about scent on baits, when it comes to this why does it always seem to be garlic?

I googled to see where this originated from and haven't came across something good yet


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

No idea, but I tend to use Garlic cooking spray because I can hang the bait off the boat and give it a quick spray. No touch no mess. I was turned on to SPike it color with Garlic...man that stuff Stinks....I feel bad for anyone who spills it.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2010)

The only scent I've tried was garlic spray, and never had any luck with it. Maybe if they had one called Cornbread & Beans these fish around here might bite more, lol.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jan 7, 2010)

Just funny cause garlic isn't in the waters but its put in the market as the main scent. We was talking here at work and guy uses coffe grounds as scent, he says he puts some in a bag, and then throws some baits he plans on using in there the night before.

I wonder what kind of natural underwater scent could be used that the fish Know it means food! Crawfish is one thats out that I know.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 7, 2010)

In hand pours (and commercial baits too I assume) scents are mainly used to cover up the odors that result from the manufacturing process and IMO garlic scent does do the best job of this. It has been proven though that Anise is the one scent that will work as a fish attractant.


----------



## redbug (Jan 7, 2010)

Jim said:


> No idea, but I tend to use Garlic cooking spray because I can hang the bait off the boat and give it a quick spray. No touch no mess. I was turned on to SPike it color with Garlic...man that stuff Stinks....I feel bad for anyone who spills it.


Spike it also makes a dye neutralizer i always have a bottle or two in my boat in case someone spills it.
i think the first sent i heard about was anise it was and still is popular. I have been using BIO EDGE products and they seem to work well.
they have a shad, frog,earthworm,and crawfish i like the frog sent . they come in a liquid and a roll on.
It all comes down to confidence the sent helps remove the human sent but will also eave a trail that the game fish can follow to your lure


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 7, 2010)

The possibility of a spill is why I use the Spike-it pens.

No muss, no fuss and no spills.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 7, 2010)

I use Menhaden and Shad scent for salt water and Crayfish for fresh. All from Bioedge. One at least occasion it really helped while striped bass fishing


----------



## jigster60 (Jan 7, 2010)

I use Jack's Juice and Fish Dope....If it helps me catch one more fish it is worth it.....JIGGY
I'm sure no chemist or anything like that but I do believe these things do help especially in masking our scents ....body odors...Filling gas tanks ... puttin oil in gas....lonie samiches with onion and mayo :lol: ... and If ya ever been around heavy shad bawls they do have kinda a garlic scent to them.... Thats my opinion and I'm stickin too it \/ ...............................................God be with you all.......JIGGY


----------



## shamoo (Jan 8, 2010)

I use Mega Strike, I think it makes a different, I have confidence in it, just as long as I think so, right?


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 8, 2010)

I've used Garlic and Anise oil. I've seen guys spray WD-40 and other auto stuff.
Nothing worked any better on Halibut and Salmon than Herring oil.
Catfish will come to fresh Chicken livers.

Sombody ought to mimic the scent of a Shiner for the Crappie n' Bass.


----------



## xiong-tech (Jan 11, 2010)

i heard that if the weeds from the lake smells garlicy, then the bass are good eatin'. just what i heard.


----------



## ominousone (Jan 13, 2010)

shhhh. Don't go posting this on the internet or anything but try upper hand scents. They can be used when making soft plastic baits or as a dip/spray after. An amazing product.

https://gobassin.com/bassscents.html


----------



## lcdr frank (Jan 29, 2010)

I have used crushed shrimp to sent my plastic baits. Butter dish with crushed shrimp, throw your plastic worms, minnows, or what ever in and refresh as needed. Sometimes I have added cod oil to the mix. 


Frank


----------



## thudpucker (Jan 29, 2010)

I took off my shoes once. Things came crawling out of the woods right down to my boat..... :LOL2: 

How about Herring? Anybody tried dipping stuff in a can of Herring with Oil?


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jan 29, 2010)

I became a fan of Carolina Lunker Sauce last year. I prefer the crawlic flavor. Man it is hard on the sniffer though


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2010)

thudpucker said:


> Sombody ought to mimic the scent of a Shiner for the Crappie n' Bass.



They do!

https://www.securesyte.com/bioedge/...d=783&osCsid=df496419094f6c72c5c6b4beeaa1699a


----------

